# Philadelphia gamers wanted



## prayformojo (Dec 2, 2002)

Gaming group of 3, ages 27 to 32, seek players for fun weekend sessions, 2 - 3 times a month. Will most likely be gaming in the Forgotten Realms. Will be starting a new campaign. Contact Carl - carl@prayformojo.net.


----------

